# [Gnome] ralentissement terminal.(résolu)

## Gentoo_Lover

lorsque je lance un terminal, sous gnome (celui a fond blanc de base) quand j'appuis sur ENTREE il lague c'est à dire il me fais des plissements uniquement dans le terminal et des lagues et aussi quand il y a du texte qui défile (lors d'un make par exemple). alors puis je corriger ce problême ? il y a t-il quelque chose à emerger ou à activer ?

merci de me répondre .

[EDIT] aterm à t-il un rapport avec çà ? car je ne l'ai pas emerger !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Pour info je n'ai pas constater ce lague en mode console normal (sans X).  :Crying or Very sad:   alors une idée ?

----------

## robinhood

Je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles, mais si c'est ce que je crois, c'est soit une question de fréquence de rafraichissement au niveau de ton écran, soit un problème inhérent à X : lors des compilations, les info sont récuperer par X puis afficher dans la console ; mais le flux d'info est plus rapide que X, donc : 

1 : il y a un retard entre l'état réel de ton système et ce qu'il affiche.

2 : X se resyncronise de lui même, ce qui créé cet effet "de bande" sur la console, c'est juste un pb de vitesse de defilement.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

à titre d'exemple cela fait comme les ondes sur une télé (quand on capte mal), mais est ce que l'on peut le corriger ? et aussi aterm ou xterm on t-il à voir avec çà ?

----------

## robinhood

Le phènomène est-il screenshotable ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bin non , cela se produit assez vite ! peut être le fond bland , non ?

et aterm ou xterm ?alors une solution ?

----------

## Angelion

Mais qu'est ce qu'il raconte encore ?   :Laughing: 

Au pire, tu fais un DivX   :Wink: 

----------

## robinhood

Verifie les valeurs de Hsync et Vsync dans xorg.conf, faut qu'elle correspondent à ta doc constructeur.

Sinon, encore une fois, C'EST NORMAL.

----------

## robinhood

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> Mais qu'est ce qu'il raconte encore ?  
> 
> Au pire, tu fais un DivX  

 

non ! une animation flash basé sur des screenshot gimp passés en vectoriel, c'est beaucoup mieux.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> Mais qu'est ce qu'il raconte encore ?  
> 
> Au pire, tu fais un DivX  

 

alors désolé j'ai pas de camescope numérique pour filmer mon  écran (ni de carte d'aquisition si il fait les cassettes)donc je peux pas !  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Verifie les valeurs de Hsync et Vsync dans xorg.con

 

j'ai pas Xorg mais Xfree (car Xorg n'est pas stable en x86) donc je ne peux pas vérifier , et je n'est pas la doc de mon écran (c'est un vieil écran Multiscan  :Rolling Eyes:  15 pouces, je suis en 1024x768 @60Hz mais les Hsync et Vsync j'en sais rien.

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, encore une fois, C'EST NORMAL.

 

ha bon ?bon......cela à ti il déja été rencontré ?

----------

## Angelion

1024x768 à 60Hz (?!)

t'as pas mal aux yeux a la fin de la journée ?

----------

## robinhood

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> Verifie les valeurs de Hsync et Vsync dans xorg.conf, faut qu'elle correspondent à ta doc constructeur.
> 
> Sinon, encore une fois, C'EST NORMAL.

 

ou danx XF86Config-4 ou dans XF86Config.

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-83

    VertRefresh 55-75

    Option "DPMS"
```

chez moi par exemple. pour ces valeurs, google est ton ami.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> 1024x768 à 60Hz (?!)
> 
> t'as pas mal aux yeux a la fin de la journée ?

 

pourquoi tu veux que je mette quoi ? 1024 c'est trés bien car 800x600 c'est trop gros !

robinhoo=> je regarde je te dis ça !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

quelle est ton écran ?

----------

## robinhood

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pourquoi tu veux que je mette quoi ? 1024 c'est trés bien car 800x600 c'est trop gros !
> 
> 

 

non, c'est parce que 60 hz c'est une valeur assez faible pour une resolution 1024x768. Dans ce cas, le minimum est en général 75 Hz. Il est possible de pousser un peu la frequence selon ton moniteur, mais encore une fois, la doc constructeur des moniteurs est un truc à ne pas perdre quand on fait joujou avec Xfree.

Une fréquence aussi basse explique tes problème d'artefacts sur les défilements rapides et effectivement, ça fait mal aux yeux.

----------

## robinhood

 *Quote:*   

> quelle est ton écran ?

 

Dans mon cas, les fréquences ne veulent pas dire grand chose, j'ai un écran TFT 17". les ecran LCD n'ont pas besoin de ces infos.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

je suis d'accord avec toi au niveau de la doc , mais à la base l'écran n'était pas à moi (à ma mére mais tu t'en fou   :Laughing:  ).....je cherche !

sinon oui je pence aussi que cela est dut à la fréquence, je me souviens qu'une mandrake 10.0 passait avec Xfree en 1024x768 en 70Hz , donc il faut que je me renseigne pour le 75 !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

voila mon Xf86config-4 :

```
Section "Monitor"

Identifier    "Monitor0"

HorizSync     31.5 - 48.4

VertRefresh    50  -   70

Option          "DPMS"
```

mais il ny a pas la fréquence , où est ce ?

----------

## Angelion

C'est là que tu dois mettre les infos que te donne le manuel du moniteur (ou site web).

[EDIT] Meme remarque pour pr3d4t0r, tu es sur que c'est GNU/Linux qu'il te faut ? Gentoo en particulier.

Parce que à passer ton temps a poster des le moindre pbm tu n'es pas pret d'avoir un systeme utilisable.(surtout qd les questions ont déjà été traité des millers de fois, que ce soit sur le forum de gentoo ou sur le web en general (google ?))

[/EDIT]

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> C'est là que tu dois mettre les infos que te donne le manuel du moniteur (ou site web).
> 
> [EDIT] Meme remarque pour pr3d4t0r, tu es sur que c'est GNU/Linux qu'il te faut ? Gentoo en particulier.
> 
> Parce que à passer ton temps a poster des le moindre pbm tu n'es pas pret d'avoir un systeme utilisable.(surtout qd les questions ont déjà été traité des millers de fois, que ce soit sur le forum de gentoo ou sur le web en general (google ?))
> ...

 

alors pour la 10000 fois je ne suis pas predator , je suis son pote !

ensuite à par çà mon system fonctionne trés bien , et pour google c'est ce que je fais depuis hier soir !

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> alors pour la 10000 fois je ne suis pas predator , je suis son pote !

 Je pense qu'Angelion voulait dire "Meme remarque que pour pr3d4t0r" ... et je partage son opinion ... (Gentoo_lover, tu postes en moyenne 15.57 messages par jour   :Shocked:   )

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ensuite a par ca mon system fonctionne trés bien , et pour google c'est ce que je fais depuis hier soir !

 Quelle est la réf de ton moniteur : marque & modèle ...

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> [EDIT] si ca te saoule ne réponds pas !

 Avec ce genre d'attitude, tu risques de te retrouver bien seul rapidement ...

----------

## robinhood

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais il ny a pas la fréquence , où est ce ?

 

tu lui indique une bande de frequence min - max pour le balayage vertical et une autre pour l'horizontal. dans la mesure ou le point de fonctionnement de ton ecran est dépendant de ta resolution; ça permet a X d'adapter la frequence de balayage à la resolution que tu lui demande.

```
$ xrandr 
```

est interssant ou bien

```
xvidtune
```

mais ça devient un peut plus funky, parceque tu peut flinguer ton écran.

http://fr.tldp.org/HOWTO/lecture/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO.html

pis t'as les page de man.

----------

## Angelion

En effet yoyo, il manquait un que ...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   alors pour la 10000 fois je ne suis pas predator , je suis son pote ! Je pense qu'Angelion voulait dire "Meme remarque que pour pr3d4t0r" ... et je partage son opinion ... (Gentoo_lover, tu postes en moyenne 15.57 messages par jour    )
> 
>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   ensuite a par ca mon system fonctionne trés bien , et pour google c'est ce que je fais depuis hier soir ! Quelle est la réf de ton moniteur : marque & modèle ...
> 
>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   [EDIT] si ca te saoule ne réponds pas ! Avec ce genre d'attitude, tu risques de te retrouver bien seul rapidement ...

 

autant pour moi alors on sais mal compris , je cherche actuellement pour cette histoire de fréquence en espérant que je trouve , yoyo mon écran est un Multiscan 15 pouces de référence : 7BMLB0032105

----------

## Angelion

 *Quote:*   

> yoyo mon écran est un Multiscan 15 pouces de référence : 7BMLB0032105

 

euh ... c'est pas le numero de serie ca ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

heeuuu si   :Embarassed: ! mais excuse moi (au risque de paraitre stupide  :Embarassed:  ) qu'est ce que tu veux dire par la référence alors ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> heeuuu si  ! mais excuse moi (au risque de paraitre stupide  ) qu'est ce que tu veux dire par la référence alors ?

 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Quelle est la réf de ton moniteur : marque & modèle ... 

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## robinhood

genre : Sony Multiscan E400P au hasard

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

hé bien la seule chose que je sais c'est la marque qui est Multiscan (c'est tout ce qui il y a de marquer sur l'écran) , peut être au dos je regarde !

----------

## Angelion

C'est pas une marque ca, c'est un mode.

----------

## robinhood

22 post...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

non mais attendez vous n'y etes pas du tout car ce n'est pas un Sony Multiscan il y a juste marqué Multiscan en gros dessus et c'est tout ! ensuite j'ai regardais derriere mais il n'y a que le Serial NO et le Model NO avec des truc marqués pour la sécurité !

----------

## robinhood

c'est quoi le Model N°

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

le voici : 

```
Model No : C5091LD
```

----------

## robinhood

Ok, ton moniteur est un moniteur de marque Likom, modèle C5091 (LD pour Likom Display) regarde dans

```
less /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/doc/Monitors
```

si tu ne le trouve pas. sinon, la doc gentoo indique que 

```
sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix
```

est un outil qui doit te permettre de determiner ces valeurs

sinon j'ai trouvé

```

HorizSync 30 - 56

VertRefresh 50 - 90
```

si tu ne peut pas te debrouiller avec ça, personne ne peut rien pour toi.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci pour ton aide robinhood , je regarde çà tout de suite !

[EDIT] merci pour votre aide à tous ça fonctionne   :Razz:  , les plissement au milieu de l'écran ne se font plus , aterm marche trés bien ainsi que Rxvt , seul la console gnome persiste un peu (maintenant c'est lorsque on arrive en bas que cela le fait et qu'avec ce terminal) de toute façon je suis sous Fvwm donc c'est pas grave (je précise que cela le faisait sur toutes les consoles avant )

[EDIT-2]les aplis vont un pet plus vite aussi à ce lancer (sa doit être l'interface des soft qui devais mettre plus de temps avant à cause de la fréquence) 

encore merci !

----------

## Angelion

 *Quote:*   

> les aplis vont un pet plus vite aussi à ce lancer (sa doit être l'interface des soft qui devais mettre plus de temps avant à cause de la fréquence) 

 

euh ... alors ca, j'en doute mais tres serieusement.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Angelion wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   les aplis vont un pet plus vite aussi à ce lancer (sa doit être l'interface des soft qui devais mettre plus de temps avant à cause de la fréquence)  
> 
> euh ... alors ca, j'en doute mais tres serieusement.

 

ouai enfin c'est peut être juste une impression ....moi je dis comme ça sans certitude !

----------

## robinhood

Gentoo_lover je te conseil vivement de relir les docs gentoo qui sont d'une rare qualité. Il est par contre evident qu'il y a certaines bases spécifique a linux (ou non d'ailleurs) que tu n'as visiblement pas acquises. Vas lire l'abondante doc de lea linux, le guide survie sur http://www.delafond.org/survielinux/ et aussi http://lexo.free.fr/ pour une bonne liste de liens. Apprends à te debrouiller SEUL. Linux est un OS extraordinaire, mais il demande une bonne dose de curiosité et de capacité à se sortir les pouces d....

Ces documents sont là pour ça, ils ne sont pas particulièrment attrayant (ça vaut pas un Corto c'est sûr), ils sont plutôt long et parfois abscons mais je peut t'assurer qu'ils en valent la peine, aussi bien pour toi que pour les autres.

Bon courage pour la suite.

PS : et fait un effort sur l'orthographe, par pitié...  :Smile: 

----------

